# have i been clearing drains wrong the whole time...?



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

http://youtu.be/fS5oZo6ZFDM


----------



## mytxplumber (Jul 28, 2013)

That is your typical flipper investor in action. No conscience at all just slop, mop and paint and call it new.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

ridgid 1500 and spartan 100 for sale. i just bought a 5' pipe and piece of crap plate on the end. less overhead.:laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

What a yahoo. {shaking head}


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

What an azz hat!


----------



## dorian_grey (Sep 9, 2013)

"So, what DO I owe you for this fine service?!?!"


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

I must admit, he plunged it like a man, and with no gloves. 
I'm not going to bag on him.
Not every line has to be cleared by the most awesomeness technique.
If it stays open, yeah for him.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

It won't stay open.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Oops I just disliked on YouTube!! I'm sorry was an accident :laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

That will clear out a housetrap quite nicely...
A line not quite so well...


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I have one on my truck. It's called a disc plunger. Like Redwood said, it'll clear a trap nicely. A line not so much.


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

Protect your floors and walls from crap flying everywhere.


----------



## panther (Oct 27, 2010)

I watched some dood in Australia use the same tool. Except he went through the clean out in front of the house and attached lengths to get further in to the drain. May work on a soft stoppage.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Dang I need to sell all my sewer and drain cleaning equipment and get me this set up.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Any plumber that charges you $200 for THAT service IS ripping you off.


----------



## allanbutts (Sep 9, 2014)

what could possibly be his motivation for making that video?


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm pretty sure that's a 4" drain


----------



## Steveking (May 16, 2014)

Got some juice on his pretty Rolex .


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

allanbutts said:


> what could possibly be his motivation for making that video?


To prove that he could do it.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

allanbutts said:


> what could possibly be his motivation for making that video?


Because he has a house with a house trap and found out that he can clean his house trap that way himself and save money...

Will it work on other sewer clogs?
:no:
But YouTube offers a platform where you can be an "Amateur Expert" so he's showing off something he learned that works for him...:laughing:


----------



## supakingDFW (Aug 19, 2014)

allanbutts said:


> what could possibly be his motivation for making that video?


Be a Youtube hero...it's the new thing, all the kids are doing it...maybe Foreigner needs to remake the song Jukebox Hero and change it to Youtube Hero:thumbup:


----------



## PlumbCrazyAndy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Drain Cleaning*

I use a Rothenburger drain cleaning machine. Works every time.



Andrew
http://www.plumbcrazyplumbers.com/


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Yes, gotta save money from paying the plumber. Nothing like a know-it-all telling half truths about plumbing problems. 
I wonder how many times sewage has run under and over those hardwoods?


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Rodney01 said:


> You can get an help for an cleaner, who can do this for you.


What about if you help us and post an intro?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Rodney01 said:


> You can get an help for an cleaner, who can do this for you.


 Deffy not a plumber.. just a maid to order


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Rodney01 said:


> You can get an help for an cleaner, who can do this for you.












What?


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Rodney01 said:


> You can get an help for an cleaner, who can do this for you.


Just your basic handy hack who obviously can not read for
PROFESSIONAL PLUMBERS ONLY ! :thumbup:


----------



## PlumbCrazyAndy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Licensed Plumber Palm Harbor, Florida*

So many people flipping houses here in Palm Harbor and not using a Licensed Plumber! They will install drains, toilets, water heater or add a bathroom. Then call us when the plumbing inspector fails their sewer line because they do not have a plumbing permit. 

Andrew
Safety Harbor, Fl 34695
Plumb Crazy Plumbers, inc.

http://www.plumbcrazyplumbers.com/


----------

